# How Sweet It Is



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Mucho smoochos to our peerless leader in Bismarck. The vavancy application for the NDGF directors job was announced today.....

From: Employment Opportunities within ND State Government [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Wassim, Kim M.
Sent: Wednesday, October 12, 2005 2:27 PM
To: ND-JOBS
Subject: Vacancy Announcement - Director, ND Game & Fish Department

Vacancy Announcement

Director
ND Game and Fish Department

Location: Bismarck
Salary: Commensurate with experience
Closing Date: October 31, 2005 at 5:00 pm 
Position Number: 750-001
Requisition Number: None
Status: Full-time
Type of Recruitment: Gubernatorial Appointment
Job Order Number: None
Date Posted to Web: October 12, 2005

Minimum Qualifications:

*Requires a bachelor's degree in business or public administration or a job related field and five to seven years executive management experience. 
Effective oral, written, and interpersonal communication skills. 
Analytical and decision-making ability for immediate and long term decisions. 
Knowledge of the legislative process and government operations. 
Ability to plan, organize, lead, and guide all aspects of department administration including budget development and management. 
Ability to develop and implement agency policies, goals, and objectives*. :lame: 
Application Procedures:

Interested applicants should mail or email a resume and cover letter specifically addressing the requirements listed in this announcement by Monday, October 31, 2005 at 5:00 pm to:

William Goetz, Chief of Staff
ND Governor's Office
600 E Boulevard Ave - Dept 101
Bismarck, ND 58505-0001
TTY 800-366-6888
[email protected]

The target employment start date will be no later than December 1, 2005.

Summary of Work:

The Director of the Game and Fish Department is a cabinet-level position reporting directly to and serving at the pleasure of the Governor. The Director position is responsible for providing leadership and management in carrying out the Governor's vision for the Game and Fish Department

Responsibilities as defined in the ND Century Code Chapter 20.1-02 include:

Enforce state laws involving wildlife. 
Manage and maintain an office in Bismarck. 
Control, construct, mark, designate, manage, and have charge of all state fish hatcheries, state game farms, game refugees, and game reserves owned, leased, or controlled for the propagation and protection of game birds, game animals, and fish. 
Supervise the breeding, propagation, capture, distribution, and preservation of game birds, game animals, and fish. 
Establish programs and rules and administer state and federal funds provided to the state for the preservation and management of resident species determined to be threatened or endangered species of wildlife. 
Prepare and submit an agency biennial budget and manage the budget according to guidelines, established due dates, and within legislative appropriation; appear before legislative committees regarding agency budget. 
Prepare reports and testimony to the legislature and legislative council as required. 
Serves on boards and committees as defined by Century Code or as authorized by the Governor. 
Performs other duties as necessary as defined by NDCC Chapter 20.1-02 and/or assigned by the Governor. 
Equal Opportunity Employer
The state of North Dakota does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, national origin, sex, religion, age, or disability in employment or the provision of services, and complies with the provisions of the North Dakota Human Rights Act.

View Employment Benefits at: http://www.discovernd.com/hrms/hr/weenk.htm

Visit North Dakota state Government: http://www.discovernd.com

To unsubscribe from this listserv, send an email to [email protected] with UNSUBSCRIBE (or SIGNOFF) in the body of the message.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Golly, what's missing from the qualifications?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Think a game and fish director should have some biology background or natural resources?

uke:

This should, without any doubt tell you where our game and fish is headed with Hoeven at the wheel.

I wish I had more experience.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Looks like they want a businessman to watch out for our wildlife resources! :eyeroll:

And why the he!! does it say "The Director position is responsible for providing leadership and management in carrying out the Governor's vision for the Game and Fish Department" ? Should it not be all the people of the states vision! :******:


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Headhunter for Game and fish director!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow.....no mention of any experience with GNF....

It will be cronyism at it's finest.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I nominate Chris Hustad and Buckseye as his administative assistant.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I nominate north14 for governor that would solve most of our problems where they start!!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Gut feeling this is just for fluff and the person for the position has already been selected.



> The target employment start date will be no later than December 1, 2005.


Seems like whomever is chosen will have to give some short notice at their present job. 47 days to start of employment?

Bob


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Bob, that exactly how the hiring process works where I work...... :eyeroll:


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I saw the application on Wednesday the 12th, and I thought it was odd that I had never seen an application for an appointed position like that. What I mean is that since it is the Governer's choice, I have never seen a job application/descrition for an appointed state position. Usually, I guess, it must be handled internally. I hope the Governor takes into consideration a person who has a solid background in wildlife management, and hopefully someone who comes from within the department, but since it is an appointed position who knows what lies in store for us. It will be very interesting to see what transpires from this. And if any of you know someone that you would think would do the job well, write to Governor Hoven and let him know. Although, as someone said, the writting is probably already on the wall.

Ima870man


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

They missed the most important qualifier.... kind of a thing of the past but common sense is a must. All the books in the world are useless unless you have enough sense to correctly apply what you have learned.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Don't be afraid to voice your opinion. Governor Hoevens email address is on the North Dakota State home page. I just sent him an email. Remember; just like any other ND politician, he works for us.

Be respectful and give you opinion with out attacks and he will reply to you.

Bob


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

In almost any administrative job I have seen posted, the minimum requirement was to have a "Master's Degree in the related field with a 
Ph. D preferred."

I think Bob had it right. Bet the person has already been chosen.

Let's just pray he won't be Hoeven's robot.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Although I agree with GG that the new NDGF Director should be versed and maybe even degreed in the field of Biology. I do not consider it as a necessary requirement.

Successful management styles today from my experience stress multitasking abilities as a prerequisite for executive level jobs. In other words, the executive manager (i.e. Director) is responsible to create and fine tune his staff and let them do their job with their respective expertise. NDGF is a State Department that is also a BIG business. It has one of the largest budgets in the state, and a very capable and professional staff. the Director of NDGF is a Cabinet Level position which means he reports to the Governor, as well as takes direction from him. I would rather see someone with a firm background in North Dakotas Natural Resources and outdoor issues and *Strong Communication **skills* to get the point across when communication is required with the Executive Branch.

Last legislative session NDGF wanted many of the bills that were introduced to pass/fail and when push came to shove, they for whatever reason were not able to throw the departments weight into the fight. There were few occasions where NDGF actually took a stance without seeing which way the wind was blowing first. Governor Hoeven may have had something to do with that, then again he may not have had everything to do with it. In ND, the legislature wants to control all aspects of North Dakotas Outdoors. They feel they know what is best for the states outdoors issues, I think the Director should tell the legislature where the status of ND's outdoors is at and give them recommendations to make necessary improvements. I would like to see a Director strong enough and with the freedom to dictate to the ND Legislators that he is in charge of his department and issues should be addressed in the off season instead of wasting time on all of the "one constituent" bills that are introduced that just seem to set that negative tone for outdoor issues every session.

Ya gotta have a wish list 

Just My two cents
Bob


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Someday it will be mine.....that's my goal anyway.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I would be the happiest guy on the planet if that happened Jed!!!

:beer:

Bob


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Im gonna sit back and cross my fingers for someone as you stated above Bob. I hope to return to ND some day soon and dont want to come back and find the states natural resources in a shambles.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Fish

I hope ND affords you the opportunity to return soon. North Dakotas Natural Resources have survived the test of time to date. This is going to be one of the biggest decisions the Governor has made and IMO people need to voice their opinion directly to Governor Hoeven. That is just one mans opinion though and you can not make people see or do something that they do not want to see or do. Every sportsperson that partakes in the bounty ND has to offer in her outdoors should be involved and give their respective opinion on what they would like to see in the next NDGF Director. In the simplest of terms we hired Governor Hoeven to work for us by electing him to office. We should at least voice our opinion to him when issues directly involve us.

Later
Bob


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

That was a real pleasure reading your wish list Bob and gg you got my vote.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Why thank you MOSSBACK, I'll start tomorrow.......First on the agenda of course, in the words of Donny Trump, "ya fired" will echo down the hallways in a few select departments. As it always does, Sh!t will roll downhill and anyone clinging to "old" ideas in the district departments will also get the Ax immediatly. It won't take long to see who's with me and who's without a job. 2nd on the Agenda will be to form a private land committee whos first job is to mail out surveys to farmers / Ranchers on land opportunity for the states hunters, G/F policies, and how to work together for access, There will be meetings held as well, and I will have these HIGHLY publicised so if you farm or hunt you will know when and where.. Time and dates for "Resource" meetings will be posted on TV during the 10:00 news. Theres much much more but I better go to bed.

PS, Section Lines will permanently be shut down for any travel during the entire gun season.  Yes, thats right.


----------

